# Sealine x 30sha



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I just recently bought a sealine x 30 and i put the white brakes on it but ive noticed that they come off after i cast. I can hear them sliding and rolling around. Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Are they actually off the pins when you carefully take the reel apart? I have several reels that use cylindrical plastic brake blocks that will make a click-click-click sound as the spool is very slightly turned/slowing down near stopped. The harder the plastic, the louder/crisper the click... Reason is there is not enough energy (centrifugal force) to keep the blocks extended on the pins, and the blocks fall back on the pins at the 12 o'clock position, tapping on the spool with a click. 

Maybe this is what you are experiencing?


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah when i take it apart i find them laying around and not on the pins


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Hmm. Maybe:

- Loose brake pin/maladjusted brake pin

- Brake pin too short

- Bad/wrong blocks

- Centrifugal ring loose/bent

I'll keep thinking of a cause.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

ive seen posts on other sites about using a spray nozzle from a wd40 can as brakes, would that do any good?


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

kingman23 said:


> ive seen posts on other sites about using a spray nozzle from a wd40 can as brakes, would that do any good?


Yep, I've made brake blocks outa all sorts of stuff... Spray tubes, plastic beads, metal beads on top of plastic to add force, wire insulation,...


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

ok i might just use those then because they fit pretty tight. Also, when i put the blocks on do i push them all the way down?


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

i think i just figured out the problem, when i read the manual, it said to remove the collars from inside the sideplate to increase your casting distance and i think i took the wrong part out so that could be the problem


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

kingman23 said:


> i think i just figured out the problem, when i read the manual, it said to remove the collars from inside the sideplate to increase your casting distance and i think i took the wrong part out so that could be the problem


Very possible. "collar" is Daiwa speak for "brake block", so say you removed the centrifugal ring; not much to stop the brakes from flying off.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

yep thats what i did but i still have it so ill just put it back on and thank you for helping me figure this out


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Welcome, and glad you got it sorted out.


----------

